# Amber/Yellow Cemetery Lighting



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

As opposed to the classic blue, I know there's a few people who lit their cemeteries with yellow/amber (bug lights) flood lighting in the past. I'm highly considering doing this this year and was wondering if anyone has some photos (either their own haunt or others they know of) to share so I can get a feel for how it looks and make a final decision.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey TM, 
I use a combination of yellow and blue spots. Check out this great lighting tutorial from Skull and Bone: http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm
Hope this helps!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

kevin242 said:


> Hey TM,
> I use a combination of yellow and blue spots. Check out this great lighting tutorial from Skull and Bone: http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm
> Hope this helps!


Kevin, love the Brewster Yard Haunt, it's one of my favs. I used the Rob's tutorial last year for my colors. This year since I'm doing something a little different I wanted to go with Yellow. Trying to figure out your setup. I did some tests tonight with 38Par100w Philips Blue and Yellow floods. For some reason the blue comes out green. Thought it might have been the colors blending but turned out the Philips blue just looks green. Also found that the yellow was a bit over powering so gonna have to play with placement.

Might have to return the floods and build some spots (just not sure if I'll have time with everything else still on my plate).

-TM


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

TM, yes, I would guess you are combining the yellow and blue to make green...might be interesting if there were layers of light so that you had hues of all 3 , but it sounds like you are going for something different.
I have a couple of yellow CF bulbs in my porch lights right now and really like the soft light they give off. IMO, it rivals the eeriness of a general wash of blue light. Like you, I am considering 'something different' this year, but haven't gotten far enough to think of any testing yet.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave, thats what I thought but when I turned off the yellow and had only the blue light on it still looked green. I took the bulb inside this morning and took a closer look at it. The coating looks almost like a dark shade of aqua than true blue.

I thought it may have been my eyes but here are the pics I took with my digital camera.

Yellow and blue lights both on









Blue light only









Think I might just ditch the blue and return them to HD. If I have time/money may invest in some blue spots. Also gonna try last years blue floods in the same setup tonight just so I can establish a control item - officially eliminating the camera and my eyes.

I do like the way the yellow looks though - gives it kinda an otherworldly feel which is perfect for a Lovecraft theme.

-TM


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

The color isn't bad but looking at your photos I thought green too. Nice yellow.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the updated pics with the GE Blue bulbs I used last year. Unfortunately I don't like them because the paint chips under the heat (see my post from last year HERE).

I did return the Philips Blue to HD yesterday and even the woman that took them back agreed that they looked greenish when you held the lens towards the light.

With the yellow light on









Blue light only









-TM


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Flood light blue is usually pretty terrible. You might want to think about getting a white flood light and some nice blue gel from a theatrical supply place. That way you can get the exact color you want, and it will hold up better too.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

PS: Here was my take on the amber/blue combo last year:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Getting a good deal on commercial qaulity GE blue floods - I knew all those years doing web design for a lighting company would pay off 

These are the ones I'm getting (just blue - 150w Par38 Blue) and definitely much cheaper than whats listed:










BTW Scott, that looks nice.

-TM


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks!

Are those the bulbs that have the chipping paint, or are they different?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Scottzilla said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Are those the bulbs that have the chipping paint, or are they different?


The ones with the black tinted edges and back are the commercial grade 150w par38s. The black is a diachroic coating which not only makes the interior more reflective, it helps keep the light from leaking white around the edges. They run about $35 bucks a pop but I'm getting em for something close to $25 - still 3 times the cost of the retail brands.

The ones in the pic that actually look blue in the graveyard test, those are the ones that chip. That blue was one of the few surviving bulbs from last year. The other three were cracked and chipped. But I wired it up to prove a point and compare it to the Philips aqua ones.

-TM


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

They sound pretty nice (I've never played with them). Is the actual color coating on the front dichroic too?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope just the back. This will be my first experience using them. I'll follow up on it as soon as I get and test them.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Might I suggest when you do get your Blues try putting the amber's behind the headstones about a foot or two but make sure you can't see the fixture. Then with the blues in the front at a great distance where you just get the wash and throw from the blue flood the amber accent behind the headstone will accent nicely and will not be so over powering. It is what I do and it looks really nice. I wish I had some good pics to post but unfortunately since I didn't get my tripod until Dec of last year I do not have any good pics that are not blurry so I didn't take any others. I do have one that will show you the effect with a blue with amber together. Even though it is blurry it still looks rather cool effect for the pic.


----------

